# Frustrated with Canon



## Rogerone (Mar 17, 2013)

Am I alone in feeling that Canon has, perhaps, lost its way at the top end of the market, albeit temporarily ? The new top end models simply don't provide what I want. The EOS1DX is clearly a sports camera body, not a studio camera, and I resent Canon for trying to pretend that it is. 

I've been with Canon now for years, having used their EOS film bodies before digital . Time spent with Nikon !DXs confirmed my view that Canon had far superior ergonomics, and five years ago, the Canon EOS1DS Mk III was a game changer. However, since then Canon seems to have lost touch with its professional customers. As a result, last year, I bought a Nikon ( D800E) which I currently run along side my Canon equipment. It is a fine camera. Nikon seems to have priced this camera very competitively indeed, and I gather that it is making large inroads into what should have been the preserve of the 5D3 market. 

Now we're told that Canon have no intention of producing a higher MP camera until next year, and given Canon's habit of announcing cameras long before they actually become available, the reality could be some time after that. By which time the Nikon D4X will be out. 

How frustrating. I want to stay with Canon, but they sure are making it difficult.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Mar 17, 2013)

Rogerone said:


> Am I alone in feeling that Canon has, perhaps, lost its way at the top end of the market, albeit temporarily ? The new top end models simply don't provide what I want. The EOS1DX is clearly a sports camera body, not a studio camera, and I resent Canon for trying to pretend that it is.
> 
> I've been with Canon now for years, having used their EOS film bodies before digital . Time spent with Nikon !DXs confirmed my view that Canon had far superior ergonomics, and five years ago, the Canon EOS1DS Mk III was a game changer. However, since then Canon seems to have lost touch with its professional customers. As a result, last year, I bought a Nikon ( D800E) which I currently run along side my Canon equipment. It is a fine camera. Nikon seems to have priced this camera very competitively indeed, and I gather that it is making large inroads into what should have been the preserve of the 5D3 market.
> 
> ...



So what is wrong with your 1Ds3? Is it now suddenly not a good camera? Are your photos now suddenly bad? If you want super high MP, go medium format. So what's the problem?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 17, 2013)

Yesterday, he posted that he had already sold his equipment and is going to Nikon. 

This sounds like a troll.


----------



## Rogerone (Mar 17, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Yesterday, he posted that he had already sold his equipment and is going to Nikon.
> 
> This sounds like a troll.



Yesterday, I said that I was running a dual system - both Canon and Nikon - which is what I have said again today. Isn't it possible to have an honest debate on this forum without being accused of being a troll ?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 17, 2013)

Rogerone said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday, he posted that he had already sold his equipment and is going to Nikon.
> ...



If it looks like a troll and sounds like one... There is no difference.


----------



## verysimplejason (Mar 17, 2013)

Go for Nikon if you want to. Life is just like that. You have to accept the good with the bad. Soon it'll be Canon's turn.


----------



## Aglet (Mar 17, 2013)

Ya, this can be a tough crowd, especially if you're new here and the first posts you make can be construed to criticize Canon.

If you can justify using other equipment that works better for you, no need to look for supporting opinions, just use it.

If you have a 1ds3 to work with, unless you wore it out, what exactly was the benefit of the D800e for you?

FWIW, I added Nikon's D800/e and Pentax to my kit, dropped the disappointing Canon bodies.
If Canon doesn't bring out seriously better midrange bodies this year, I'll probably start dumping some of their glass too. At least it's held it's value or even appreciated above what I paid for it from the pressure of their rather high pricing lately.
Seriously hoping a 7D2 or even 70D (and everything else they make) will have a sensor with greatly reduced pattern noise.


----------



## sandymandy (Mar 17, 2013)

There is no way u can tell if a picture was taken with a Canon or Nikon, sorry. The difference is not that huge like Nikon fanboys r telling themselves. Both cameras are good just choose the one that matches ur needs more than the other. Its quite simply actually....


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Mar 17, 2013)

Aglet said:


> Ya, this can be a tough crowd, especially if you're new here and the first posts you make can be construed to criticize Canon.
> 
> If you can justify using other equipment that works better for you, no need to look for supporting opinions, just use it.
> 
> ...


Maybe he just felt that yesterday's post didn't bite enough so he gave it another shot today. When it comes to yourself, we are all very aware that you are using Nikon already and that Canon somehow have disappointed you.


----------



## Skulker (Mar 17, 2013)

I don't get why people get so bitter. Look out there there are great shots taken with all sorts of cameras. 

Is your old kit no longer capable of taking good pictures? Like it used to do? Have you got so good that you are just too good for your kit?

Is your aspiration to take better pictures than anyone can take with the kit you are moaning about? 

I have a suggestion. Relax and chill then go take some good pictures. Don't fret about the kit its a tool


----------



## Alrik89 (Mar 17, 2013)

More marketing-victims 

@ topic:
typical behaviour: critizising canon, but not able to articulate, what is the real problem with their cameras.


----------



## Ricku (Mar 17, 2013)

sandymandy said:


> There is no way u can tell if a picture was taken with a Canon or Nikon, sorry. The difference is not that huge like Nikon fanboys r telling themselves. Both cameras are good just choose the one that matches ur needs more than the other. Its quite simply actually....


Says the Canon fanboy with his 1100D! : ..What are you even doing in this thread?

But seriously. I'm a happy owner of 5D3, 1DX and 8 L lenses, but even though I am heavily invested into Canon, I admit that Nikon has MUCH better sensor tech these days. I have used my Canon bodies side by side with the D800E, and the difference is like night and day, especially when shooting landscapes and other scenes with high contrast.

The resolution and dynamic range is nothing but amazing.

That said, I do preffer the ergonomics and handeling of Canon. And besides, Nikon has nothing on the Canon's TS-E lenses.


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 17, 2013)

Ricku said:


> sandymandy said:
> 
> 
> > There is no way u can tell if a picture was taken with a Canon or Nikon, sorry. The difference is not that huge like Nikon fanboys r telling themselves. Both cameras are good just choose the one that matches ur needs more than the other. Its quite simply actually....
> ...



That's a rather unnecessary swipe at someone for shooting with a 1100D.

I bought my daughter one last year and it is a perfectly competent camera. I have seen some stunning images shot on 1000/1100Ds and some pretty mediocre ones from 5Dmk3s.

Perhaps you'd like to tell us which camera these pictures were taken with ? The 100% crop is 100% of the jpeg file, not the RAW.

(Hint: it's a camera you appear to despise )

(and no, the pretty girl in the pictures is not my daughter - she's the one taking the pictures)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 17, 2013)

Ricku said:


> I merely suggested that it was strange of a 1100D-user to pretend to have knowledge / experience on the differences between Canon's and Nikon's latest full frame sensors



Why?


----------



## RLPhoto (Mar 17, 2013)

Rogerone said:


> Am I alone in feeling that Canon has, perhaps, lost its way at the top end of the market, albeit temporarily ? The new top end models simply don't provide what I want. The EOS1DX is clearly a sports camera body, not a studio camera, and I resent Canon for trying to pretend that it is.
> 
> I've been with Canon now for years, having used their EOS film bodies before digital . Time spent with Nikon !DXs confirmed my view that Canon had far superior ergonomics, and five years ago, the Canon EOS1DS Mk III was a game changer. However, since then Canon seems to have lost touch with its professional customers. As a result, last year, I bought a Nikon ( D800E) which I currently run along side my Canon equipment. It is a fine camera. Nikon seems to have priced this camera very competitively indeed, and I gather that it is making large inroads into what should have been the preserve of the 5D3 market.
> 
> ...



The only reason I'm still shooting canon is the prime lens selection is better and AF. That's about it. 

Oh and Flash is better on canon now.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 17, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Rogerone said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...


..... And my second system is Olympus....

I like smaller cameras for portability..... The 4/3 12-60 and 50-200 lenses are very nice chunks of glass. The OM-D E-M5 outperforms canon crop cameras... I do not see a canon crop camera that is enough of an improvement to upgrade my 60D. This does not make me a troll, I'm just waiting for something good enough to justify spending money on and observing what happens elsewhere while I wait.

Canon will come out with a worthy upgrade to my camera sometime, and I will upgrade. Until then, I will take pictures with my old camera and try to improve my skills. And yes, I am also starting to get frustrated with the wait, and I doubt that I will see a 7D2 in the stores before Christmas 2013 ( please don't make it Christmas 2014).


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 17, 2013)

verysimplejason said:


> Go for Nikon if you want to. Life is just like that. You have to accept the good with the bad. Soon it'll be Canon's turn.



+1......I wanted FF sensor in P&S body, Canon doesn't have one yet. Therefore, I went with RX1.

Just buy the tool fits your needs, NOT the brand.


----------



## RGF (Mar 17, 2013)

Back to OP.

I, too, am disappointed in the Canon's choice of bodies. While the 1Dx is undoubtedly a great camera, I shoot wildlife and would prefer to have an APS-H sensor. The extra reach is important to me (the 500mm F4 IS Mark 1 is a lot lighter than the 600mm Mark 1).

I wish they had new APS-H camera but I would not say they lost their way, rather that they have made some business decisions that is not best for me (but could be best for the company).


----------



## bigal1000 (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm frustrated with Nikon so I bought Canon


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 17, 2013)

RGF said:


> I, too, am disappointed in the Canon's choice of bodies. While the 1Dx is undoubtedly a great camera, I shoot wildlife and would prefer to have an APS-H sensor. The extra reach is important to me (the 500mm F4 IS Mark 1 is a lot lighter than the 600mm Mark 1).



I find this interesting. A 1D X image cropped to APS-H framing will have as good (low ISO) or better (high ISO) IQ, with slightly fewer MP. Comparing the 1D X to the 1DIV, the former has a faster frame rate, better metering and better AF.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Mar 17, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> That's a rather unnecessary swipe at someone for shooting with a 1100D.



+1

It's not the tools that makes one a master 8)


----------



## bdunbar79 (Mar 17, 2013)

ankorwatt said:


> sandymandy said:
> 
> 
> > There is no way u can tell if a picture was taken with a Canon or Nikon, sorry. The difference is not that huge like Nikon fanboys r telling themselves. Both cameras are good just choose the one that matches ur needs more than the other. Its quite simply actually....
> ...



You TOTALLY missed my point with your photos. Your photos are nice, by the way, just very useless regarding what I was saying. Everyone acts like when a new camera is released, the old ones go bad. So can you please, if you want to use your photos by all means go ahead, explain to me how the release of the D800 makes the 1Ds Mark III suddenly a bad camera? 

The only reason people get upset is because they gotta have it, gotta have it, gotta have the newest coolest thingie!!! The problem isn't with Canon or Nikon, it's with the people purchasing cameras with no real direction as to why they are purchasing that particular camera.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Mar 17, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > I, too, am disappointed in the Canon's choice of bodies. While the 1Dx is undoubtedly a great camera, I shoot wildlife and would prefer to have an APS-H sensor. The extra reach is important to me (the 500mm F4 IS Mark 1 is a lot lighter than the 600mm Mark 1).
> ...



I experienced this myself and sold my 1D4. The 1DX images cropped to the FOV of the 1D4 had better or at worst equal, IQ.


----------



## tcmatthews (Mar 17, 2013)

Yes but for completely different reasons. I disagree with you quite a bit. First I think they are covering the High end quite well. The only thing they do not have covered is a high MP studio/landscape camera. But who was even thinking that before the D800. What Canon lacks in IQ it makes up in focus accuracy and ergonomics. 

No I am frustrated because I drove off into a ditch and destroyed my 60d not to mention the water damage to my truck. I had to buy a replacement 60d, because there was no new crop sensor. The 6d was released one Month to late. I went to Best Buy 5 days after the Nikon D600 was announced and there was one on display. It seemed to focus with all of the speed of the Nex 3 whatever they had on display. So I was not impressed. I am frustrated by the slowness of Canon's new sensor developments. The phase detection on sensor was promising but there was no real noticeable improvement in auto focus in live-view. So what is the point if there is no improvement in live-view auto focus.

No the real frustration comes from the apparent lack in development of a new crop sensor line. No development of better contrast Auto focus, for live view and P&S use. No real interest in EVF or hybrid viewfinders. As well as the general lack of innovative new products. These lead to the EOS M being a laughing stock compered to the competition. Canon has not really shown any progress on the software side. The current Olympus OM-D can pick the eye you want to focus on, right, left and nearest. 

Hopefully in the next couple of months Canon will announce their new sensor tech and it is much improved. The time it is taking is my biggest concern. It looks like it will be a few months before I can afford the 6d, and I really have no trips or events planned so I will wait until Canon announces the new sensor. I hope it is not a long wait. I hope the wait is justifiable instead of like the EOS M witch was such a disappointment I bought a Sony Nex6.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 17, 2013)

I fell for the hype and bought a new D800 along with some top Nikon lenses. The D800 does have amazing ISO, but it is very difficult to get the sharper images that it should be capable of. In the end, when I could not find a lens competitive to the 100-400mmL, or 24-105mmL, I resold it and just used my Canon equipment.

If it weren't for the situation at the time with no high quality affordable long lenses, poor liveview, and excessive time to process the large files on my PC, I'd still have it.


----------



## sanj (Mar 17, 2013)

Ricku said:


> sandymandy said:
> 
> 
> > There is no way u can tell if a picture was taken with a Canon or Nikon, sorry. The difference is not that huge like Nikon fanboys r telling themselves. Both cameras are good just choose the one that matches ur needs more than the other. Its quite simply actually....
> ...



I would love to see these tests to educate myself. Can you pls help me with this? THX


----------



## David Hull (Mar 17, 2013)

bigal1000 said:


> I'm frustrated with Nikon so I bought Canon



Ok, then... what was it that frustrated you with Nikon?


----------



## David Hull (Mar 17, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> Rogerone said:
> 
> 
> > Am I alone in feeling that Canon has, perhaps, lost its way at the top end of the market, albeit temporarily ? The new top end models simply don't provide what I want. The EOS1DX is clearly a sports camera body, not a studio camera, and I resent Canon for trying to pretend that it is.
> ...



"Oh and Flash is better on canon now."

I absolutely agree with that. I always admired the Nikon flash's ability to "just get it right" in the automatic modes. What I find amazing with the 5DIII / 600EX combination I am using now is that I now have the same feelings about Canon. I no longer have Nikon "ITTL Envy". The new stuff just seems to work. It may be in part due to improved metering in the 5DIII as well. I used a 5DII / 580 setup before.


----------



## tomscott (Mar 17, 2013)

Sounds like handbags at 10 paces, keep it down girls.


----------



## charlesa (Mar 17, 2013)

bdunbar79 said:


> Rogerone said:
> 
> 
> > Am I alone in feeling that Canon has, perhaps, lost its way at the top end of the market, albeit temporarily ? The new top end models simply don't provide what I want. The EOS1DX is clearly a sports camera body, not a studio camera, and I resent Canon for trying to pretend that it is.
> ...



Is there even such a thing as affordable medium format? Can get a Mamiya 645 for 500 euro, but the digital back and the lens cost a foot, a leg and the whole of the body and then some!


----------



## bdunbar79 (Mar 17, 2013)

charlesa said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > Rogerone said:
> ...



No, there isn't "affordable" medium format. But the OP clearly doesn't have his arguments together. The D800, whether a better camera or not, is being trounced by the 5D Mark III in sales. TROUNCED. So really, nobody gives a rat's behind about 36 MP vs 22 MP. Nikon doesn't even have any lenses that can take full advantage of the 36 MP resolution. The lens that comes to mind for that type of resolving power is Canon's 135 f/2L. Other than that, all moot points regarding DSLR and if none of it's good enough, go medium format, whether "affordable" or not.

Regarding the OP, all the professional landscape and architecture photogs I know don't have either a D800/E or 5D Mark III, as they shoot MF. If you want an amazing studio camera, then keep the 1Ds Mark III and quit complaining. None of the pro photogs I know ever complain about gear, EVER, so I'm guessing you're not a pro, but an enthusiast or amateur, which is fine, but that fact is obviously contributing to your misunderstandings.


----------



## Cfunkexplosion (Mar 17, 2013)

The idea that someone who doesn't have pro gear doesn't belong in the thread or is de facto incapable of commenting on photography is a particularly onerous statement. I have a 5D3...am I qualified to criticize you for that particularly elitist and inane viewpoint?


----------



## bdunbar79 (Mar 17, 2013)

Cfunkexplosion said:


> The idea that someone who doesn't have pro gear doesn't belong in the thread or is de facto incapable of commenting on photography is a particularly onerous statement. I have a 5D3...am I qualified to criticize you for that particularly elitist and inane viewpoint?



There's a difference between criticizing and complaining. I'm just getting really tired of people who don't know the difference. Remember when the 1D Mark III came out? It sucked because of the AF issues. Then it was fixed. It was the greatest camera ever. Then some time went by and no update from Canon, the camera was just AWFUL! Complaining, complaining, complaining. Then the 1D Mark IV was released. Greatest camera ever! So then Nikon releases the D3X. 1D Mark IV is just AWFUL! Canon releases the 5D Mark III. Greatest camera ever. Nikon releases the D800/E. 5D Mark III is the worst camera ever. Canon releases the 1DX. Nikon is going to release another high MP camera soon. Now the 1DX is awful because Nikon is going to release a new camera and Canon is not going to release a high MP camera for another year, rendering the 1Ds3 and 1DX as awful and inferior cameras to Nikon.

See how ridiculous this is? Complain or criticize or whatever all you want, I'm done. Thank you.


----------

